# A/C won't stop



## homeguy (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a honeywell thermostat and the unit runs continually.  When the thermostat shows the room tempurature has reached what is set the unit continues to run. Do I need to replace the thermostat or is this a larger problem?


----------

